# clinic recomendations



## keep fighting (Jul 29, 2018)

has anyone used online clinics? or dr/ clinics in the northern ohio southern Michigan area? how much are you spending and what are they bringing your levels up to? wasn't happy with mine curious if I was expecting to much. do they try and sell you a ton of other meds as well?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 29, 2018)

Defy medical in Florida

Defymedical.com

Not a scam clinic and not a monthly payment plan.
Been with them 2 years.
Started with a total t of 137. With defy was in the 800-1000 ballpark. With my tweaking >1500
Good luck


----------



## Viduus (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ve been happy with Genemedics in southern Michigan. Not cheap but great to work with so far.

They do try and cross sell other products but that’s SOP for those businesses. The medications are all well thought out but the vitamins and other diet products you have to use your best judgement on. They’re all standard stuff for the industry but some are useless in my opinion. (MIC/b12 stuff)


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 29, 2018)

I use one of our advertisers, Lifexmd.   My consultant is great, laid back, and never tries h hard sale for the other services they offer.  I will caution this, and it goes for all of the online clinics, you have to be prepared to monitor your health yourself and I would never recommend an online clinic for anyone who has any underlying health issues.


----------



## keep fighting (Jul 30, 2018)

Maybe the problem is me cause genmedics is who I used. They only brought my test up to 493, was hoping for more


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Maybe the problem is me cause genmedics is who I used. They only brought my test up to 493, was hoping for more



I’m doing blood work on Wednesday so I’ll let you know how it comes in. I’ll PM you more specifics.


----------



## keep fighting (Jul 31, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’ve been happy with Genemedics in southern Michigan. Not cheap but great to work with so far.
> 
> They do try and cross sell other products but that’s SOP for those businesses. The medications are all well thought out but the vitamins and other diet products you have to use your best judgement on. They’re all standard stuff for the industry but some are useless in my opinion. (MIC/b12 stuff)


they had me on 1/2cc on enthate a week (2 shots). it was the place on old woodward in Birmingham, sorry I cant pm, to new


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> they had me on 1/2cc on enthate a week (2 shots). it was the place on old woodward in Birmingham, sorry I cant pm, to new



Thats half my dose. What was your T levels when you started?


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> they had me on 1/2cc on enthate a week (2 shots). it was the place on old woodward in Birmingham, sorry I cant pm, to new





Viduus said:


> Thats half my dose. What was your T levels when you started?



1/2cc of what? 100mg/ml? (what my Rx is) 200mg/ml? 250mg/ml? 

Obviously Deuce reads minds via the net but I don't. :32 (17):


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> 1/2cc of what? 100mg/ml? (what my Rx is) 200mg/ml? 250mg/ml?
> 
> Obviously Deuce reads minds via the net but I don't. :32 (17):



He’s going to the same clinic I am so I’m assuming it’s 200mg/ml cyp.

They have him on 100mg/wk while they prescribed me 160/wk. That’s why I was curious what his starting levels were. 

OP, did they try and adjust it after you got bloodwork done?


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

Viduus said:


> He’s going to the same clinic I am so I’m assuming it’s 200mg/ml cyp.
> 
> They have him on 100mg/wk while they prescribed me 160/wk. That’s why I was curious what his starting levels were.
> 
> OP, did they try and adjust it after you got bloodwork done?



Got it. 

OP- always give your doses in mg, not ml. Unless concentration is specified


----------



## keep fighting (Jul 31, 2018)

Sorry, thought I put the mg, yes 200mg. Original test level was 280 something. It went up to the 493 and he left me at the 1/2cc level. If you quit make sure you go there and sign something or they will keep charging you but won't send more meds


----------



## Viduus (Jul 31, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Sorry, thought I put the mg, yes 200mg. Original test level was 280 something. It went up to the 493 and he left me at the 1/2cc level. If you quit make sure you go there and sign something or they will keep charging you but won't send more meds



I’ll let you know how it turns out. So far it was a fairly standard agreement, you have to give them notification ahead of time. I can’t remember how many days. Those fees are for the consultations. You can go in anytime and get additional advice on diets, workouts etc and you have access to the body comp machine. (BIA) Not cheap but Inthought of it as a monthly 100-150 bill.

The medications are separate. You’re buying them from a third party pharmacy. If you don’t pay for the meds you won’t get sent any automatically. 

Not to turn into a salesperson for them but that’s what you get from clinics instead of doctors. In my mind you’re paying a premium for some “extra flexibility”... just my 2cents


----------



## Viduus (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s not looking so hot. I’m curious what they say but my blood work just came back after the first 8 weeks. My test total test went from 347 to 450 and this supposedly after taking 160mg a week. 

Estradiol is still high as well. Even the AI that POB said was to much doesn’t seem to be working.

Curious to see how the clinic explains this one.


----------



## MadeInDixie (Aug 19, 2018)

Birmingham, AL?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

MadeInDixie said:


> Birmingham, AL?



MI. They’ve made some small adjustments for the next go around but I’m really starting to question the compounding pharmacy they use. Again, we’ll see...


----------



## Spongy (Aug 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> It’s not looking so hot. I’m curious what they say but my blood work just came back after the first 8 weeks. My test total test went from 347 to 450 and this supposedly after taking 160mg a week.
> 
> Estradiol is still high as well. Even the AI that POB said was to much doesn’t seem to be working.
> 
> Curious to see how the clinic explains this one.



450 is probably on the low end of what I would expect at 160.  I know zeig cruises at 150 or so per week so I'd like to see where that puts him for comparison.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 450 is probably on the low end of what I would expect at 160.  I know zeig cruises at 150 or so per week so I'd like to see where that puts him for comparison.



They bumped it to 200 and doubled my AI since I still had E around 38. I think a lot of my issues are more around my Estradiol levels then anything else. 

It was a little bit of a let down after all the discussions about targeting high-normal. BUT, I’m reminding myself those are just numbers. The bottom line is I’m recovering better and I’m able to hit the gym after work. The extra training will do more in the long run.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> They bumped it to 200 and doubled my AI since I still had E around 38. I think a lot of my issues are more around my Estradiol levels then anything else.
> 
> It was a little bit of a let down after all the discussions about targeting high-normal. BUT, I’m reminding myself those are just numbers. The bottom line is I’m recovering better and I’m able to hit the gym after work. The extra training will do more in the long run.


Dude doubled ur ai?? At 38 total for e, is nothing, sorry but id leave my ai alone even if it was between 15-40.... it all depends on how u feel tho honestly... if ur joints start hurting and u get irritable, id back down that extra dosage of ai....


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Dude doubled ur ai?? At 38 total for e, is nothing, sorry but id leave my ai alone even if it was between 15-40.... it all depends on how u feel tho honestly... if ur joints start hurting and u get irritable, id back down that extra dosage of ai....



Well it started at 36 and I’m still holding a fair amount of water. In general I matabolize things really fast so I always end up taking much larger doses of any medication that gets prescribed.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Well it started at 36 and I’m still holding a fair amount of water. In general I matabolize things really fast so I always end up taking much larger doses of any medication that gets prescribed.


Ah ok sounds good, add some dandy lion amd see if that water sheds, its supposed to help a bit...but im no doctor so, just sayin


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Ah ok sounds good, add some dandy lion amd see if that water sheds, its supposed to help a bit...but im no doctor so, just sayin



I’m up for the experiment. Thanks!


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

I got a new ugl in trying now if it is junk im trying Dr chrisler in Lansing. He is cheaper than most but he won't put your levels very high from what a gym buddy that used him told me.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 8, 2018)

Quick update. After my last visit they made some small changes to correct a few things. Ran my blood work at the peak and I’m now a happy satisfied customer. If you work with them and are realistic they’ll get you in a good spot.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Quick update. After my last visit they made some small changes to correct a few things. Ran my blood work at the peak and I’m now a happy satisfied customer. If you work with them and are realistic they’ll get you in a good spot.



whas your E at now?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 9, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> whas your E at now?



16.6 with peak test at 1780.6 (don’t tell the doc)

AST/ALT mildly elevated but I was playing around with EC that week.


----------

